# 1968 GTO Hood Latch Handle



## joef8388 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello,

I went in my garage to discover the hood latch disconnected on my 68'. What is the proper way to secure it? I see it goes through two round openings but cannot seem to find how to secure it from dislodging.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There is a clip where the rod enters the latch lever. Available from Ames.



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=D180B&order_number_e=NTA3NzY2MA%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## joef8388 (Feb 25, 2020)

Ed, thank you! That is exactly what I am missing.


----------

